# Giro Empire VR 90



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

I've had them for a few months now, and I have never felt a pair of mtb shoes as comfortable as these. I've done plenty of walking in them without issue, the soles are rock solid, and the laces allow you to tighten the shoes much more comfortably than any others I've had in the past.

They come with a shoe bag, cleats, cleat wrench and a few options for arch support. The vibram soles are great, and the shoes engage easily, and firmly, with my Shimano Deore XT pedals.

Only thing I didn't like was that when I took out one of the screws that come where you'd screw the cleat in stripped easily (Phillips) so had to use an extractor bit to remove it.

You can get them 15% off at arts and a $25 gift certificate.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Yup - didn't think I would like lace ups...bit these shoes are my absolute favorite.

Glowing Red Ano version








_please note: I do work for Giro...and am biased (but they really are great freaking shoes IMO)_


----------



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

Ha! I have them in black. I dig the red though. When I ordered them, they had black or silver... Is the red a limited edition?

The laces are cool simply for the adjustability, especially that top set of loopholes which helped tighten the heel area down.


----------



## The_Mickstar (Apr 22, 2008)

To those that have them... Do the VR90 run true to size? I currently wear a size 45 in Bontrager, Scott & Specialized.


----------



## fjtort2 (Jul 26, 2010)

How are the VR90s holding up? Mine should arrive tomorrow


----------



## jas76 (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a pair and I absolutely love the style but the 2 issues I have are durability and they hurt my feet. I have never had any MTB or Road shoe hurt my feet. I have worn several different model Shimano shoes and Sidis and never had a problem but unfortunately it is not unusual for me to get foot pain around 1/2 hour into riding in the VR90s. It may last for another 1/2 hour and is typically my left foot. Initially I had excruciating pain in both feet but it has improved. The shoes are not tight and fit my feet perfectly but the pain is typically on the outside of my feett running from the little toe back. 
The other issue is durability. I ride in very rocky, rooty conditions and have gouged the outside of one shoe badly. It has held up but I am worried ultimately how long the shoe will hold. I would suggest these shoes serve best as fire road and flow track shoes and don't suggest them for anywhere they would be subjected to harsh conditions.
As for style they look awesome! The supple upper is a lot nicer on my feet than any other shoe I have worn. The grip is fantastic and they lay the power down nicely.


----------



## bon_gabs (Mar 13, 2012)

Im a roadie and now getting into MTB as well,Im interested on sizing on this shoes,I have the road version in size 41.5 but Im curious if Ill buy the same size,Ive read some reviews suggesting to half size up,,really appreciate some owner inputs per experience,,Thanks,,


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

^No idea. I'm in a pair of 41 Codes and 41 Factor ACC. Shoes feel to be much the same 

That likely doesn't help ,but felt you should know!


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

I use the same size for both my road and mtb versions no problem


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bon_gabs (Mar 13, 2012)

thanks guys,,does anyone else own the same shoes and has same situation as mine?? Im just not a fan of ordering and try then return type of shopping,,too lazy,,lol,, thanks for your help,,


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

i'd get the same size. i could see sizing up half if you like to wear thicker socks for mtb'n though.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I really wanted to get a pair of these but lack of a HV version kept me from giving them a go. I have a pair of Privateer HV and they are slightly too narrow...I figured these would pinch my toes off. I did end up with some Lake mountain bike shoes that are crazy comfy...so much so, I'm getting rid of my road pedals and getting mtb pedals and wearing them on the road too. And they look great too. Understated and actually kinda road shoe like.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

bon_gabs said:


> thanks guys,,does anyone else own the same shoes and has same situation as mine?? Im just not a fan of ordering and try then return type of shopping,,too lazy,,lol,, thanks for your help,,


I have a pair of Empire SLX's, Factor ACC's, and 2 pairs of VR90's

all fit the same at size 46 for me 

[note: I do work for Giro, so I am partial to their products]


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

Bumped this thread to point out how happy I am with these, and another advantage I didn't realize until last weekend...

I bought my pair in june 2015. At the time was having big foot (fit) problems. Desperate I tried every shoe I could in the seattle area and then mail ordered 4 more pairs to my house. VR90 fit really well. Lovely shoes and no complaints.

2 weekends ago I did a 4 hour ride with 2 on and off the bike hiking in the snow. At the end my feet were freezing, socks drenched and full of dirt.

This last weekend I did a ride in the same area, less snow but this time it rained for hours and I came off the bike 3 times while descending. Shoes and feet were fine.

The difference? Gaitors! I pulled out some lightweight scree gaitors I got from REI, they sealed the tops of the shoes and kept the rain and dirt out. The gaitor hooks are literally made to attach to laces. Very nice!









These are their lightweight running gaitors, reflecto on the back. I think they were $15 and pack up small.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

Got some but they were too nice to risk on the trail. Went back to my $50 Sidis for trail riding and I use the VR90s for road riding.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

CHUM said:


> Yup - didn't think I would like lace ups...bit these shoes are my absolute favorite.
> 
> Glowing Red Ano version
> View attachment 985148
> ...


And where did the tread go on your Weirwolfs?


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

How are these holding up long term? I've had to replace shoes every season it seems for silly issues. Carbon sole came off my diadoras as well as the rubber lugs peeled off. My garneau carbon around clear is so gone that Ive had to build it up with jbweld.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Also wondering how the sizing runs. I wear a 10.5 normally. My Louis garneau are a 45 as are my 45nrth.


----------

